

Seven Tesla owners are doing a convoy to prove NY Times Broder wrong - Nrsolis
https://mobile.twitter.com/TeslaRoadTrip/tweets

======
dkhenry
This is silly. People who take the NYT article as valid after everything that
has been shown will not be convinced because 7 people make the same trip
successfully. They will not be convinced if 70000 people make the trip
successfully. At some point you have to realize you have made something great
and you no longer need the approval of everyone to continue what your doing.

Stop the bickering and just expand your company and supercharger network.

~~~
epoxyhockey
People who take the NYT article as valid might be swayed in opinion once they
hear that 7 Tesla S owners successfully completed the drive while live-video
streaming the entire event.

I feel that people trust the reporting from private citizens & enthusiasts
more than reporters from large publications.

